
Device spots cancer in a single blood drop - vinnyglennon
https://www.futurity.org/cancer-blood-lab-on-a-chip-1992392/
======
tomrod
False positive/false negative rate? Is this fully vetted or simply a POC?
Theranos' reception makes me, perhaps unjustifiably, cautious regarding
medical device claims that seem very positive.

